# Which company should I use?



## Ventus Official (Mar 19, 2014)

I have been searching the this forum for the best company that offers plastisol transfers. And I have come up with:

-F&M Expressions
-Howard Sportswear Graphics 

F&M seems to be cheaper, as Howard is only around a $1 more, but I am also looking for good quality prints. I would like some help with this decision and any extra information provided will be awesome. Thank you!


----------



## rippetm1 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have used F&M for years. Good quality and fast turnaround

Sent from my SCH-I545 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Ventus Official (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for the information. What kind of plastisols do you use? Spot color fashion formula?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I am not sure how you could only come up with 2 names......There are probably 10 or more that get "rave reviews" from those who like them.....I have used F&M, Transfers Express, Semo Imprints, Silver Mountain at times with good results....Really depends what you are looking for......Most companies have a "sweet spot" where they shone.....


----------



## Ventus Official (Mar 19, 2014)

I've already been doing my own legwork on finding out prices and looking at reviews of the different company's. I just thought some people would have some handy notes on these 2 company's.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I have used both F&M and Howard; each have their virtues. F&M transfers tend to be heavier if that's what you like and they were always reliable although poor at communication (I'm told they are better now). Howard will do halftones, most companies won't. Transfer Express has excellent customer service and products but their custom is expensive. I'm using fewer transfers these days but Semo is my first choice simply because theirs are much closer to direct printed than anyone else, are inexpensive, and their customer service has been second to none. When I need something quickly and it has to be right I use Howard.


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

Everyone will have a different opinion, for me, I tried FM and within seconds of pressing the transfers they were cracking. Like hard, you can feel and hear type of cracking. It was a horrid experience.

I contacted FM and after trying many different temps, times, pressures and wasting transfers, shirts, and communication times - they replied every 2-3 days - I gave up on them and went with SEMO Imprints. I can't say how happy I'm about it.

SEMO was great to deal with and Bre was a pleasure to talk to and she answered all my questions. I used the same settings with the SEMO prints as I had with FM and the difference was night and day. No cracking. 

I spent about $200 on FM products and just threw them all in the garbage this past Sunday while cleaning the shop. Oh well, what can you do. I'm about to place another order with SEMO in the next few days and I'm sure all will be great.

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------

